# Proud father



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well after 2 and a half years of hunting my 13 year old son got his first deer, a doe. Even though we hunt on private property we really don't see a lot of deer in our area. Last year he took and passed the hunters safety course and was super excited. We saw a few deer early last bow season but didn't get an opportunity to shoot. He was frustrated, waiting until gun season to hopefully get one. He had one good chance during last gun season but decided the deer was too small to shoot. I told him I was proud of that decision but on his first deer not to be overly picky. He did not get another chance for a deer last year and I think he was getting frustrated and was hoping he wouldn't lose interest. This year rolls around and he's excited for opening day. We get out in the evening and an hour before dark a nice sized doe comes out at 37 yards. A little far to be shooting the crossbow through all that green early in the year, but he's a great shot with the crossbow at the range, hits 40 yards consistently. So he takes the shot broadside, he's shaking because he's so nervous and excited. We wait awhile and get down to look for his arrow and blood and find out that he completely missed the deer as I had thought. He's pretty bummed out at this point. I tell him it's ok, we'll get back in the stand. Not 15 minutes later a second doe comes out, a little smaller but closer 30 yards, offering a slight quartering towards shot, it's almost broadside so I tell him to take it. I could not see where he hit the deer, but I heard the familiar sound of the arrow hitting deer. At this point we're both pretty excited and we wait to get down from the stand. We find the arrow, good blood on it, but I notice not a good blood trail to follow. I've never not gotten a deer with the rage extreme expandables. So I'm thinking we'll find it anyway. Well we tracked that deer for 2-3 hours. Finding a drop of blood here, drop of blood there. I'm not sure where he hit it but it must not of been anything vital, so I decide to call it around 10pm, he's devastated. With the temps we know by morning it won't be good. So last weekend we see 2 does come out at 40-50 yards. He patiently waits for them, hoping they'll come in through the trees and greens for a better shot, and they do circle around and 1 gives a perfect 20 yard broadside shot, and he fires. I see it hit and it's way high, back behind the shoulder but maybe 3 inches down from the top of its back. After his last miss his grandpa had told him to shoot higher because your arrow is going down an angle. Well he shot too high. He's excited but I'm thinking we're not finding this deer. We get down after awhile and see no arrow. But there is a good amount of blood to follow. Its actually very nice blood trail to follow and after 60 yards we see her laying there arrow still in her, he's so excited and gives me a huge hug and a thank you for taking him hunting that night. He wasn't going to go out because he felt bad about me not being able to hunt because I've been out with him so much this year. I told him I didn't mind at all, and told him to come out and hunt that evening and it resulted in his first deer. Not the biggest, and somehow that high shot took a wicked deflection down and sideways to do the job. Sorry for the long winded story! Very excited for him though


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! A memory you guys will have foreger


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Congrats, thanks for sharing guy's.


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats to the little man, good job dad.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The smile says it all! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great story and congratulations to your son!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

loved reading his story. your memories will last you both the rest of your lives. I can remember both my sons first deer like it was yesterday. tell him Sherman said congrats on his first deer.
sherman


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats to your son!
Good read


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks guys! he was so excited to get his box of deer meat back the other day. I'll remember that first deer of his forever. Just glad it was me with him that night when he got his first deer.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

great story and congrats to you and your son. I have a young daughter and just found out we have a boy on the way. Cant wait to share this same experience with them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats guys, that's a terrific deer and a terrific hunt and a very well told story!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Loved the story. Bet that was one of the best hugs ya ever had. Congrats to your boy....I'm sure he's excited now.


----------

